# who shoots 17hmr for predators



## 6#test

hey guys. whats the scoop on 17hmr's. will they get the job done on youte and bobcats. thinkin of trying one


----------



## Furhunter

I think you should reconsider.


----------



## Huntinfool

Well far be it from me to try and be the ethics police. Just as with any weapon or type of hunting a man has to know his limitations. This is something that all types of hunters need to obey.

Here's a quote that everyone should listen to....
*"The single most important factor in wound lethality is bullet placement. This can not be overstated."*
Taken from: The Mechanics of Terminal Ballistics

That being said if the range is close enough and you are good enough to place your shots properly then the 17 HMR can be used effectively.

There's a coyote guy up in Canada that shoots several yotes each year with the 17 HMR. In some places you are restricted to rimfires I myself chose the .22 WMR for these type areas but I haven't yet bought my first 17!LOL! I guess I'm old school I like the range of bullets available in the .22 mag I shoot 30 up to 50 grains.

But if I owned a .17 HMR I'd use it. *Just know your limitations!!*

~HF~


----------



## 6#test

thanks guys. probably will buy me a .223


----------



## Furhunter

Huntinfool said:


> Here's a quote that everyone should listen to....
> *"The single most important factor in wound lethality is bullet placement. This can not be overstated."*
> Taken from: The Mechanics of Terminal Ballistics
> 
> HF~


I think the above quote can and most likely in this case be taken out of context. I am sure the author would also state that you must use enough gun to cause the said bullet to create a lethal wound to start with. One fact that cannot be argued is a coyote will not always give you a perfect shot placement opportunity. A small 17 to 20gr bullet at the low velocities of the HMR is going to have to pass thru muscle, fat, bone, etc.. to hit vitals and cause said terminal wound and death. The HMR severely lacks bullet energy at any range. Why would someone field themselves with such limited capabilities when other options are far better? Including a 22mag if your in a rimfire only area.



> That being said if the range is close enough and you are good enough to place your shots properly then the 17 HMR can be used effectively.


Theres alot of if's in that statement. If its close enough and while not stated but implied, if your good enough to place the shot.... Any 17, 20 or 22 cal centerfire rifle can offset and make up for alot of those if's.

Would you bear hunt with a 221 Fireball? its about the same thing, it would probably get the job done with all the if's... but is it the most efficient and effective tool for the job?


----------



## cmiddleton

listen to furhunter he is spot on.
if you are buying a rifle and it costs 500 bucks why would you buy the poorest minimum caliber when the perfect caliber is the same price.
i use a 243 some say I'm over gunned but i have better long range and wind bucking with it. i can use a better bullet and hunt deer too


----------



## Huntinfool

With all due respect the OP didn't ask if he should run out and buy a 17 HMR if he had I've have answered accordingly!

He asked could it do the job! Well yes if you do everything right it can period! The same arguement is made by anti-hunters who say why should any animal be killed in a slow way by hemorage (when speaking of bowhunting)!

All I'm saying is yes it will kill a yote but it's just like taking a .44 magnum handgun elk hunting it'll do the job if you do yours right but if you are going to throw lead at em at crazy rifle ranges *no*.

If he asked should he run out and buy a 17 HMR for yote and cat hunting of course I'd say no there are much better choices! In the same light if that is all he has to hunt with it will do the job if he does his part by limiting his range and shots just like any good bowhunter does also!

~HF~


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

My Dad has a 17 hmr and loves it. He has taken several bobcats and numerous yotes. He prefers this gun over a 223 simply because of his age and recoil. He is not concerned about recovery as much as eliminating a threat to his small live stock chickens, goats and such. Me I prefer a larger caliber. I have 2 223's and 223 wssm and a 25-06 that all work well thoough the 25-06 is over kill in my opinion. If you are going out nad buying a 17hmr I would consider a more versitile caliber without the limitations. The 17 hmr is fun to shoot at 100 yards it shoots 1/2 in. consistantly. The other thing to consider is bullet style example full metal jacket, hollow point or the polymer tip version we have available to us today.The gun, bullet style,scope or open sight all determine final results. BUT the number one factor is the shooters capabilties and decisions he makes.


----------



## phil

I agree its not gun enough, but its fun to shoot. I use mine on chucks.


----------



## Tommy

As mentioned before, there is no substitute for good shot placement. I'm not old fashoned but I do like a heavier caliber rifle. I have never shot a 17 HMR, but they do look fun! I have however seen a .17 Rem Fireball...does anyone know anything about this caliber and its coyote killing ability?

For my money, I would go with one of the bigger calibers, 223, 22 250, or whatever.


----------



## Furhunter

The little 17 Fireball will kill a coyote quite effectively. You will have to stay away from the vmax bullets in such a small caliber, pushed fast they are way too fragile. There are lots of good 17 cal bullets to choose from like bergers, Kindlers, and Nagels. All of which are hollow points and work well. I had my 17FB rechambered to a 17 Tactical a couple months ago. I have yet to have time to hunt with it as personal business has kept me busy. It should get the job done, I am getting 4100 fps from a 25gr bullet. I get 3950 with 30gr pills. I hope to get it out and kill something with it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## UltimatePredator

Guys who are bound and determined to prove that a 17 hmr will kill a coyote are sortof similar to guys that are dead set on proving you can catch a 13 pound bass on 4 pound test in heavy cover, lol. I dont care how good of a shot you are, if you shoot at enough coyotes, you will have plenty of retrievable dogs get away from ya when you could have put them in the truck by using enough gun. This fact is even more amplified for a night hunter. There is absolutely no acceptable excuse for being undergunned and accepting that you will not be able to retrieve half of what you shoot. Guys who hunt "alot" will say the same exact thing. If there is anyone on this site than can post any good sound reasoning for it being ok to just accept that you wont find at least 90 to 95 % of what you shoot then I would like to hear it. I have had several cases were we had a shooter that used this same mentality, and after the 4th or 5th dog that got away from us, we have banned anything less that a 223 in our truck. Predator hunting is not a test to see how little of a gun you can get away with. In my opinion, guys who take this approach to predator hunting and dont really care that they simply wound half of the coyotes they shoot, arent in it for the rite reason to begin with. Chris Robinson said this, lol. Just stating the facts not wanting to argue!!


----------



## Huntinfool

Well Sir that is why I use a .22WMR in this state when night hunting we can only use rimfire and shotgun with nothing larger than 4 shot. I choose the .22 WMR and for this reason I decided against the .17 HMR at least I can get 50 grain bullets in the .22 WMR.

Mostly I hunt in the daytime with a .223 RRA. But with all that being said I still don't like to judge anyone unless I've walked a mile in their shoes! You can do as you please.

~HF~


----------



## trax

anybody use a shotgun also


----------



## UltimatePredator

In special cases were the laws of a particular state govern a hunter to use a smaller rimfire like you have like the .22WMR I completely understand. My context is directed to those individuals who do have a choice to choose what caliber they prefer to shoot and take the approach that they will shoot as small of caliber as possible just so they can say it will kill a coyote. I have seen it happen time and time again and without fail, the end results are always the same. I am speaking from personal experience and have personally witnessed how far a coyote can run from taking a hit from a .17hmr. Any way you cut it, nothing changes the fact that its not enough bullet hunt coyotes! Reguardless of my opinions and others opinions on this subjuect still doesnt change this fact. Condoning or teaching new predator hunters it's ok to take this approach to predator hunting is an injustice to this sport in my book. When something doesnt work, it dont work, lol. Its nothing personal at all, its just the truth.


----------



## Huntinfool

I'm glad you cleared that up for me!

But I still am not quite sure it's all that cut and dried. Like I said over on another forum there's a guy who uses a 17 HMR because of the rimfire rule and every yote he's hit in the vitals has died and was recovered. I'm talking dozens here not one or two. So as I said in my first post, bullet placement means a lot. Period!

Respectfully,
~HF~


----------



## Furhunter

trax said:


> anybody use a shotgun also


All my night hunting is done with a shotgun.


----------



## bigdog1

Thread not enough gun even in southern Ohio where I am located at a lot of the shots are 100+ needs to shoot really flat from a hundred to 250 the smallest caliber I use is a 22 hornet that does a nice job to 150. Most of the time its a .223 or .243. Good hunting but I think you need more firepower.


----------



## Furhunter

Huntinfool said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up for me!
> 
> But I still am not quite sure it's all that cut and dried. Like I said over on another forum there's a guy who uses a 17 HMR because of the rimfire rule and every yote he's hit in the vitals has died and was recovered. I'm talking dozens here not one or two. So as I said in my first post, bullet placement means a lot. Period!
> 
> Respectfully,
> ~HF~


So theres a guy on another forum who posts on the internet that he kills everything he shoots at eh?

Hahahaa!!!!!! The internet is a big place!


----------



## IBGunner

A company sent me a 17 HMR for review and I used it for a season. The rifle was excellent but the round was simply not adequate for coyotes in western Kansas. It is a crackerjack jack rabbit round on still days! I busted a bunch of jacks out to 100 yards. I took a coyote in the back of the head at 30 yards with it while raccoon calling and of course it was lights out for him. I also shot two coyotes at approximately 100 yards with it and I assume they were solid chest shots. I lost both dogs in heavy CRP grass. I thought about keeping the rifle for jack and prairie pup hunting but really it isn't in the same league as a .223 or even a .22 Hornet. Good shot placement or not, I just don't believe it is the best choice for most predator hunting situations. My rimfire choice (if you must use a rimfire) remains the .22 Magnum.


----------



## Huntinfool

Furhunter said:


> So theres a guy on another forum who posts on the internet that he kills everything he shoots at eh?
> 
> Hahahaa!!!!!! The internet is a big place!


It was not just another guy on another forum. I know the guy and he nor I never said he always kills everything he shoots at.

Please don't put words in my mouth to prove your point! I for one DO NOT advocate the use of the 17HMR. I simply said if it was all you had and you limited yourself to a certain criteria of shots it would do the job.

It certainly isn't even in my choice of cartridges. As I said I have a .223 for daytime hunting but if I wish to call after dark I'm limited to rimfire! And I chose the .22WMR. Oh well enough said on this subject I think we all know that the .17 HMR is not the best choice for yotes.

I'm done with this subject it's been kicked to death on the net for years!

~HF~


----------



## El Gato Loco

Me thinks someone knows just the right stuff to post to get everyone all worked up.


----------



## Huntinfool

Chris Miller said:


> Me thinks someone knows just the right stuff to post to get everyone all worked up.


LOL! Yep and he looks like this!










~HF~


----------



## Furhunter

I didnt put those words in your mouth you did. "Theres a guy on another forum" remember? You could have vilified you own statement by saying you knew him to start with? So have you hunted with him?

Troll eh? Thats really too bad, kind of like doggin someones mom when you dont have anything left......
I belong to many hunting and shooting sites on the net, even moderate on one of them, all the while using the same name. Why would I troll here (all the while trying to show my support to another forum) when I am staff at another place? We may have differing views on the subject above but you dont have call people names because you have to stand behind something you say.

Now if you will excuse me, I need to check my preferences for the ignore user button.


----------



## Huntinfool

Hey furhunter quit being so thin skinned. We weren't talking about you being the troll. It was the OP who asked the question that gets everyone stirred up then leaves. Could even be a PETA type person asking the question that will set off a big debate.

Get over it I was talkin about people who ask loaded questions and so was Chris Miller I believe! LOL!

I too am a moderator on another site big deal. There are people who pose questions just to stir stuff up ya know!

~HF~


----------



## Huntinfool

Also furhunter I never said he kills everything he shoots at as you claim I did! I said everyone he's hit in the vitals has died a far cry from what you said I said! Ignore that!



> Like I said over on another forum there's a guy who uses a 17 HMR because of the rimfire rule and *every yote he's hit in the vitals has died and was recovered.* I'm talking dozens here not one or two. So as I said in my first post, bullet placement means a lot. Period!


~HF~


----------



## jsoulier

The most important thing is bullet placement - duh. However, when out hunting for coyotes, we aren't always given great time to wait for a smooth broadside shot like when deer or elk hunting. Predator hunting (especially calling) can be fast and furious. If the shot isn't perfect with the 17 HMR, I have seen a lot of coyotes just hunch up and run off. I shoot a .22-250 and that will stop a coyote from a long retreat, even at a 300 yard shot. The '250 is great for lethality and is comparable with accuracy with the 17. Anything in .223 will provide more than enough lethal force to a 25-55 lb dog, just not the pin-pushing accuracy of the 250. Choose wisely!


----------



## Furhunter

Huntinfool said:


> Also furhunter I never said he kills everything he shoots at as you claim I did! I said everyone he's hit in the vitals has died a far cry from what you said I said! Ignore that!
> 
> ~HF~


HF 
My comment about that was meant in jest about the internet, you know people telling tall tales of all day long tight groups and amazingly impossible shots under amazingly impossible conditions... Just because someone says they have recovered every coyote they shot with an HMR (in the vitals or not) doesnt actually mean they do, or maybe they have shot 3 coyotes and put on like they killed 30. I have heard people say they shoot prairie dogs out to 400 yards with the SOB (yea 400) so when I hear this, I think its more folklore, internet hype than anything else. So I regress it really wasnt meant to put words in your mouth but to make fun at another internet commando who works magic with the amazingly amazing 17HMR


----------



## Furhunter

jsoulier said:


> . I shoot a .22-250 and that will stop a coyote from a long retreat, even at a 300 yard shot. The '250 is great for lethality and is comparable with accuracy with the 17. Anything in .223 will provide more than enough lethal force to a 25-55 lb dog, just not the pin-pushing accuracy of the 250. Choose wisely!


jsoulier
The 250 is comparable to accuracy with the 17?....

What makes the 22-250 more accurate than a 223, considering they both can shoot the same bullet?


----------



## Huntinfool

I might be miss-understanding you but when you say the SOB are you referring to people saying they shoot PD at 400 yards with the 17 HMR? LOL!

I know all about internet commandos believe me I've been a moderator on my home state sportsman site for several years, I try to argument down to a minimum.

That's why I was agreeing with Chris Miller that sometimes the OP asks a loaded question and then sits back and laughs at all of us old pros debating the use of one cartridge or another. Been through it a thousand times over on RFC and PM.

If you want to start an argument all you have to do is ask *"is a .22LR a suitable round to kill a coyote with"* and sit back with your popcorn! LOL! I wasn't callin' you names or insinuating that you are a troll!

~HF~


----------



## Furhunter

Hahaha
I guess replace the "SOB" with "17HMR" and you will have what I intended.

I guess my general distaste for the HMR stems from many things. Leaving out the rimfire only situation (we covered that) Do I think they might be a fun plinker, yes but the cost of the ammo is high for the level of performance you get. You can reload a 22 hornet per 100 rounds for the same money maybe not much more. The hornet with a 35gr vmax will walk all over an HMR. Load a hornet with a 45gr bullet and it will kill a coyote. I wont even mention the 17AH, which actually might cost less than the HMR to shoot. HMR ammo around here is high, like 12 to 14 bucks a box, depending on where you buy it.

The crawl offs while shooting an HMR at prairie dogs is high, no matter what bullet is being used. Upper torso shots and they are dead, anything else and you better put another one in them. Now you wasted 2 shots on the same critter....... that just cost more money. I dont like to see any animal suffer even a nasty ol' prairie dog.

And finally....
I have never in my life even heard of another cartridge being so capable of everything from small birds, rabbits, prairie dogs, coyotes, deer, elk, moose and elephants than the little cartridge that couldnt called the 17HMR. A little satire there if you will.

Wanna know how I really feel about it? LOL!!


----------



## Furhunter

Not to mention most of the rifle manufactures are getting about the same money for a rifle chambered in an HMR as they are any of their centerfire offerings they make.


----------



## UltimatePredator

LOL, what he said!!!


----------



## Huntinfool

LOL! Basically I'm with you on it! That is the SOB itself that's why I own a .22 WMR and if it wasn't for the rimfire only law here I'd do all my shooting with the .223 because my reloads are not that much more and way more capable.

~HF~


----------



## cr500

When the 17 hmr first came out I purchased a 17 HMR pistol. Got to shoot at a Coyote at 20 yards with it. The coyote spun around and headed out into the sage brush. I went to the spot where I had shot it and found copper and red plastic. The only thing that I can Figure is that my shot was to far forward and hit the sholder blade. There was no blood anywhere. I sold my 17 HMR after that. I just purchased a 17 HMR rifle for praire dogs. If you are looking for a coyote round stick with the 222,223,204,220 swift,22-250 or 243.


----------



## jsoulier

Furhunter,
I was vague with my explanation of accuracy. I was referring to the fact that some higher powered rifles - because of difficulty in handling - can lead to less consistent groups. The 17 HMR gets some very sweet results out to 140 or so yards, and I was saying the '250 is comparable. In my opinion, the .22-250 is the best long, long range rifle there is for predator hunting. I'm not overly concerned with that though, there are dozens of calibers that reach out to 350+ yards well enough for my taste.


----------



## coyotejon

you guys know another way to start a big internet controversy is to ask..."whats better a 22-250 or .223?". put that up and u will have hours of entertainment.


----------



## buckskull

I like a .243. Lots of bullet choices for a handloader like myself and brass is easy to find!


----------



## MPSNIPER

I have a 17HMR with a BSA Sweet 17 scope. Out to 150 yards, you can shoot them in the eye. Don't expect 7rem mag results on body shots though. For small critters up close, the 17HMR is great. My fave is my 22-250 still.


----------



## coyogirl

I use a 17hmr during rimfire season with a 4x32 bsa scope. Works well and easy to see. Just started huntin in the fall and lovin it


----------

